# Favorite Disco Number



## Silver Hawk

Does anyone else like disco? I mean _real_ disco from the 70's. I don't mind admitting that I do --- it was a great time in my life and I remember going to see Saturday Night Fever several times in the week it first came out --- fantastic!

Anyway, A Taste of Honey's "Boogie Oogie Oggie" does it for me; probably best disco track to come out of the 70's. The bass guitar is like no other.

If you're thinkin' you're too cool to boogie

Boy oh boy have I got news for you

Everybody here tonight was boogin'

Let me tell you

You are no exception to the rule

Git on up on the floor

Cuz we're gonna boogie oogie oogie

till you just can't boogie no more

Boogie no more

You can't boogie no more (boogie)

Boogie no more

Listen to the music...

There's no time to waste, let's get this show on the road

Listen to the music and let your body float

The sooner we begin the longer we've got the groove

Listen to the music and let your body move

Now git on up on the floor

Cuz we're gonna boogie oogie oogie

till you just can't boogie no more

Boogie no more

You can't boogie no more (boogie)

Boogie no more

Listen to my bass here

[bass break]

Get down, boogie oogie oogie

Get down, boogie oogie oogie

Get down, boogie oogie oogie

Get down

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/PhD58dP9kq8?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

I agree Paul

Despite how bad things were in the 70's we had good music, cheap beer, and no AIDS

It's hard to pick a favourite but perhaps "Fantasy" by Earth, Wind and Fire shades it for me ... especially as it has a fond memory attached to it

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/r58GQYFZeLE?feature=oembed


----------



## adrian

"Oh, what a night", "You should be dancing", "You sexy thing", "Don't you want me", "Super trooper" and many others I can't remember. I like disco.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/zHmKP0uQNLg?feature=oembed


----------



## raketakat

JoT said:


> I agree Paul
> 
> Despite how bad things were in the 70's we had good music, cheap beer, and no AIDS
> 
> It's hard to pick a favourite but perhaps "Fantasy" by Earth, Wind and Fire shades it for me ... especially as it has a fond memory attached to it
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 I didn't have you down as a disco freak John. I thought it would have been The Quo for you ( " It's girls music" or " Giv'em a spanner and they'd die" ). You never cease to amaze

I suppose we had to put up with it if we wanted to get near the ladies though

I loved the Edwards and Rodgers produced Chic and Sister Sledge. "Good Times" was an amazingly influential record and ironic to boot

Donna Summer - " Love to love you baby.

The Whispers - " It's a love thing "( or thang).

Crown Heights Affair - " Galaxy of Love," with intergalactic trumpet solo

It's all flooding back

Git down!!

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/RLTDpewIpfw?feature=oembed


----------



## rhaythorne

Two that spring to mind

Patrick Hernandez - Born to be Alive

Real Thing - Can you Feel the Force

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TrE273GSlNw?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

raketakat said:


> I didn't have you down as a disco freak John . I thought it would have been The Quo for you ( " It's girls music" or " Giv'em a spanner and they'd die " ). You never cease to amaze
> 
> I suppose we had to put up with it if we wanted to get near the ladies though
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 I would never have bought a Disco single or LP, I didn't have much money to spend on records in anyway; my collection in 1976 was:

Roxy Music - For Your Pleasure

Roxy Music - Stranded

Black Sabbath - Paranoid

Deep Purple - In Rock

David Bowie - Aladdin Sane

and whatever I could borrow and tape on a C45 cassette


----------



## pg tips

DISCO!

Whatever floats your boat I guess.

Admit it you just like the white flared pants with the tight crotch!


----------



## jasonm

Disco Inferno...

Theme from 'Shaft'

last night a DJ saved my life...

I feel love....

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/GtfZbj4J71A?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> DISCO!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 You are too young to understand PG


----------



## Silver Hawk

pg tips said:


> DISCO!
> 
> Whatever floats your boat I guess.
> 
> Admit it you just like the white flared pants with the tight crotch!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 I loved it... and wont have a bad word said against it

Use to live for Friday nights at Sheffield University Union Building....it was a case of queing at 17:00 to get tickets...then going home to get "ready" and returning for kick off at 22:30 until the small hours...brill!

On other weeks, it was off into town to visit Josephines, or the Fiesta (briefly seen in the the The Full Monty).

Mind you, I never did like those groups of females all dancing aimlessly in a circle around their handbags. Who remembers that? Do they still do that?


----------



## raketakat

Silver Hawk said:


> On other weeks, it was off into town to visit Josephines, or the Fiesta (briefly seen in the the The Full Monty).
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Paul. You do realise that you could have performed "the double bump" with me

This is getting perverse


----------



## pg tips

JoT said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> DISCO!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> You are too young to understand PG
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

 Oh I remember it only too well

At the time tryin to find a dj who had a decent heavy rock record at you average do was a nightmare. They'd always put on Quo, the nearest they had, for one record or even only got half way through then went back to the bee gees et al


----------



## JoT

Who remembers Hamilton Bohannon? "South African Man" from 1974.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/afnzD4KTPnc?feature=oembed


----------



## Silver Hawk

raketakat said:


> Paul. You do realise that you could have performed "the double bump" with me
> 
> This is getting perverse
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 I'm still up for it Ian. Where shall we meet?

BTW: I assume the Fiesta has long since been bulldozed, is that true? I know the The-Hole-In-The-Road by Walshes / Rackhams is no more....am I showing my age?

*As a special educational service to all RLT Forums readers, I now post Boogie Oogie Oogie as a mp3 for all to appreciate what they missed in the 70's.*


----------



## Jules

The first record I ever bought was Stayin Alive - a tune, but does it count as disco?

I'm pretty sure it was that hot summer of 1976 ... but hey weren't all our childhood summers hot?

As for Sheffield Uni - when I left the Air Force I went there in 1990 to grow my hair long, take some controlled substances and have as much nooky as possible! I managed two out of the three and wouldn't have done as much of the latter if it hadn't been for Josephines on a Monday night, Fan-Blummin-Tastic. It was a real shiny shirt and shiny trousers sort of towny night. The barmaids in bunny suits only added to the appeal I don't think I met any girl in there that could discuss Sartre or dialectical materialism but I did meet plenty who didn't feel the need to wear underwear!!

Great days ... and sorry if I'm hi-jacking this thread.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/fNFzfwLM72c?feature=oembed


----------



## Silver Hawk

Jules said:


> Great days ... and sorry if I'm hi-jacking this thread.
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Too right, Jules....Sheffield was a great place to be .... I guess it still might be.

I'm amazed that there are others on this Forum who know Josephines, Fiesta and the Top Rank clubs...


----------



## JoT

Silver Hawk said:


> Jules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great days ... and sorry if I'm hi-jacking this thread.
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Too right, Jules....Sheffield was a great place to be .... I guess it still might be.
> 
> I'm amazed that there are others on this Forum who know Josephines, Fiesta and the Top Rank clubs...
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

 I only went to the Sheffield Fiesta once it was a great night as I remember, my haunts were far less salubrious

Incognito and Madison's in Middlesbrough and the Top Deck in Redcar

The Top Deck is still going strong the Incognito shut down in the early 80's and Madison in 2000.


----------



## Jules

Silver Hawk said:


> Too right, Jules....Sheffield was a great place to be .... I guess it still might be.


 I've moved from working in Nottingham to working here in Sheffield - kind of strange coming back after a dozen years ...

Anyway one thing that saddened me was the demise of perhaps the best dance club I've ever been to. The Lacanau (sp?) / The Palais / Gatecrasher / Bed opposite the Chinese Firework Factory at the bottom of London Rd is being pulled down. The famous black turreted front is being kept - listed?

But the nights I had in there as a student / cheesy quaver (raver) ....

Haven't been out much in Sheff as I'm always heading back to Nottingham for bathtime (of the kids rather than the Mrs - mores the pity!) but will having a stay over next month when me and my best man/ climbin

After that we'll be whetting the babies head with another of our ex-Sheff Uni mates who's about to have his second ... this could get very messy as he was captain of the rugby team and has managed to round up about a dozen other lads - if I can get away with a load of beer, a curry up by the Wicker arches and a late night soak in Caesers I'll be happy ... what I don't want is to wake up in Rotherham with a black eye, another tatoo and minus a kidney - not after last time as I only have one left!!


----------



## Roger

Music went down the pan around 1967 until Punk came along... and then after Punk, it died again


----------



## jasonm

> cheesy quaver (raver) ....


 Your not alone....I lived the life.... 1989-92


----------



## adrian

Amii Stewart - Knock on wood

Gloria Gaynor - I will survive

Andrea true connection - More, more, more

Anita Ward - Ring my bell

Bonny M - Rasputin

All way before my time but very cool music.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/XKuJUxGntRI?feature=oembed


----------



## Ron Jr

Two words.

Disco Duck.


----------



## pg tips

Ron Jr said:


> Two words.
> 
> Disco Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Yeah that's about as good as disco ever got !


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roger said:


> Music went down the pan around 1967 until Punk came along... and then after Punk, it died again
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Nooo, not true. It is dead now, but not between 1967 and 1980. The 80's was a bad decade



pg tips said:


> Ron Jr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words.
> 
> Disco Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's about as good as disco ever got !
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

 Rubbish, you must have cloth ears and lead feet.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Another Saturday night....listening to 70's disco numbers emoticons/default_laugh.pngemoticons/default_ph34r.png

Sadly, John Whitehead was shot to death in 2004 while he was working on a vehicle in Philadelphia

AIN'T NO STOPPING US NOW

McFadden & Whitehead

We're on the move!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We've got the groove!

There's been so many things thats held us down.

But now it looks like things are finally comin' around.

I know we've got, a long long way to go,

and where we'll end up, I don't know.

But we won't let nothin' hold us back,

we're putting our selves together,

we're polishing up our act!

If you felt we've been held down before,

I know you'll refuse to be held down anymore!

Don't you let nothing, nothing,

Stand in your way!

I want ya'll to listen, listen,

to every word I say, every word I say!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We're on the move!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We've got the groove!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We're on the move!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We've got the groove!

I know you know someone that has a negative vibe,

and if you're trying to make it they only push you aside.

They really don't have, nowhere to go.

Ask them where they're going, they don't know.

But we won't let nothin' hold us back,

we're gonna put our selves together,

we're gonna polish up our act!

And if you've ever been held down before,

I know you'll refuse to be held down anymore!

Don't you let nothing, nothing,

Stand in your way!

I want ya'll to listen, listen,

to every word I say, every word I say!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We're on the move!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We've got the groove!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We're on the move!

Ain't No Stoppin Us Now!

We've got the groove!

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/i2FW1WJc0lg?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

Good thread recovery Paul

I like disco and not ashamed to admit it


----------



## foztex

Does Space-Magic Fly count? was one of my first 45's I bought with me own money. Northern soul was my thing, Wigan Casino, Twisted wheel, Shelleys in Stoke and the North of England 60's club doo's on the scooter rallies. Great stuff.

Andy


----------



## unlcky alf

Karl Douglas - Kung Fu Fighting

Disco was never my thing but a nostalgic wave does always hit me whenever I hear the likes of BoneyM or ABBA. My music of choice from the 70's is more like Jethro Tull, Slade and Lynyrd Skynyrd

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/bmfudW7rbG0?feature=oembed


----------



## Silver Hawk

YouTube is great.....I just found Jeffrey Daniel's (Shalamar) legendary moonwalk dance on Top of the Pops in 1982.

This is the guy that invented it...and taught Michael Jackson. I was a big Shalamar fan in the 70s & 80s.


----------



## Russ

Good thread.....lol.

If I was stopped on the street and asked are you, (were you) into disco my knee **** reaction would be to say no. But as with many things the answer for any 45 year old like me is probably a little more complex.

I never went out to a record shop and bought one, but the disco sound is a big part of the soundtrack to my life. Like any other record or dare I say more than most, a disco track will take you right back.

It's not surprising, despite whatever your specialised taste in music was, this is what was played on the radio and what got played when you went out. Because it was a time for me when my life was opening out socially as a young adult, disco hits are listened to quite fondly, with the ususal rose tinted emotions.

PS "Boogie Nights" by Heatwave......lol.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/eZ2KWllZYTY?feature=oembed


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> It's hard to pick a favourite but perhaps "Fantasy" by Earth, Wind and Fire shades it for me ... especially as it has a fond memory attached to it


 I've just re-discovered Earth Wind and Fire

Let's Groove! (make sure its the long version!)

Let this groove, get you to move,

it's alright, alright

let this groove, set in your shoes,

stand up, alright

Gonna tell you what you can do,

with my love, alright

Let you know girl you're looking good

you're out of sight and alright

Move yourself and glide like a 747

loos yourself in the sky among the clouds in the heavens

Let this groove, light up your fuse, alright

Let this groove, set in your shoes

stand up, alright

Let me tell you what you can do

with my love, alright

Gotta let you know girl you're looking good

you're out of sight, you're alright

Tell the DJ to play your favorite tune

then you know it's okay

What you found is happiness, now

Let this groove, get you to move, alright

Let this groove set in your shoes

stand up, alright

You will find peace of mind on the floor

Take a little time, come and see, you and me

make a little sign, I'll be there after a while

if you want my love

We can boogie on down, down, down, down

Let's groove tonight

share the spice of life

baby slice it right

we're gonna groove tonight

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/zdFq8nRFmOw?feature=oembed


----------



## pauluspaolo

Like Russ I never actually went out & bought a disco record as such but some disco songs are excellent songs & stick in my mind.

The Trammps - DISCO INFERNO

Burn baby burn! Burn baby burn! Burn baby burn! Burn baby burn!

Burnin'!

To mass fires, yes! One hundred stories high

People gettin' loose yâ€™all gettin' down on the roof - Do you hear?

(the folks are flaming)Folks were screamin' - out of control

It was so entertainin' - when the boogie started to explode

I heard somebody say

Burn baby burn! - Disco inferno!

Burn baby burn! - Burn that mama down

Burn baby burn! - Disco inferno!

Burn baby burn! - Burn that mama down

Burnin'!

Satisfaction (uhu hu hu) came in the chain reaction

(burnin') I couldn't get enough, (till I had to self-destroy)so I had to

self destruct, (uhu hu hu)

The heat was on (burninâ€™), rising to the top, huh!

Everybody's goin' strong (uhu hu hu)

And that is when my spark got hot

I heard somebody say

Burn baby burn! - Disco inferno!

Burn baby burn! - Burn that mama down, yoh!

Burn baby burn! - Disco inferno!

Burn baby burn! - Burn that mama down

Burnin'!

Up above my head I hear music in the air - I hear music!

That makes me know there's (somebody)a promise somewhere

Satisfaction came in a chain reaction - Do you hear?

I couldn't get enough, so I had to self destruct,

The heat was on, rising to the top

Everybody's goin' strong

That is when my spark got hot

I heard somebody say

Burn baby burn! - Disco inferno! (Aah yeah!)

Burn baby burn! - Burn that mama down

Burn baby burn! - Disco inferno, yeah!

Burn baby burn! - Burn that mama down x2 Burninâ€™!

MUSIC TURN AROUND (12 bars)

I just can't stop

When(till) my spark gets hot

Just can't stop

When my spark gets hot

MUSIC TURN AROUND (24 bars)

Burning, burning, burning, burning 6X (24 bars)

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/A_sY2rjxq6M?feature=oembed


----------



## mel

All this stuff, far too modern for me! I remember Lonnie Donegan and Bert Weedon

OTOH, there was "Hair", and Alex Harvey and the Sensational Soul Band, later to become The Sensational Alex Harvey Band and eventually SAHB. I remember doing the "Hair" cast album with Alex, and we also played the Star Club and others in Hamburg. Picked up a double album two weeks ago off the bay, 2 CD's covering from the stuff we did on the Polydor label till after I left the Soul Band and other bodies carried onto the other bands. Been pounding the sides of the car with it all, "Framed", "Delilah" etc. "Shout" and "Vambo".

Some awesome weirdo trax there good buds! That of course was around the mid sixties onwards. Probly too early for most of you tho'?


----------



## Regal325

Well...errrr um....Disco???

In popular music heirarchy terms.........somewhere down near the S-Bend along with New Romantic and Boy Bands.. :*****:


----------



## Mrcrowley

JoT said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have you down as a disco freak John . I thought it would have been The Quo for you ( " It's girls music" or " Giv'em a spanner and they'd die " ). You never cease to amaze  .
> 
> I suppose we had to put up with it if we wanted to get near the ladies though
> 
> ←
> 
> 
> 
> I would never have bought a Disco single or LP, I didn't have much money to spend on records in anyway; my collection in 1976 was:
> 
> Roxy Music - For Your Pleasure
> 
> Roxy Music - Stranded
> 
> Black Sabbath - Paranoid
> 
> Deep Purple - In Rock
> 
> David Bowie - Aladdin Sane
> 
> and whatever I could borrow and tape on a C45 cassette
Click to expand...

 Indeed - Sabbath were not disco.

Otawa were

Hot Chocolate.

But to his own taste......................


----------



## JoT

This arrived from Amazon this morning










Avergage White Band's self titled first album from 1974

Scottish disco funk at it's finest check out the Youtube clip from a 1988


----------



## Silver Hawk

Sorry...can't allow this topic to die....disco will never die...

Candi Staton and "Young Hearts Run Free"; I love this song!

*Young Hearts Run Free *

*Candi Staton*

What's the sense in sharing, this one and only life

Endin' up, just another lost and lonely wife

You'll count up the years, and they will be filled with tears

Love only breaks up, to start over again

You'll get the baby, but you won't have your man

While he is busy loving every woman that he can, uh-huh

Say I'm gonna leave a hundred times a day

It's easier said than done

When you just can't break away (when you just can't break away)

Chorus:

Oh young hearts run free

Never be hung up, hung up like my man and me, my man and me

Ooh, young hearts, to yourself be true

Don't be no fool when love really don't love you, don't love you

It's high time now just one crack at life

Who wants to live in, in trouble and strife

My mind must be free, to learn all I can about me, uh-hmm

I'm gonna love me, for the rest of my days

Encourage the babies every time they say

"Self preservation is what's really going on today"

Say I'm gonna turn loose a thousand times a day

But how can I turn loose

When I just can't break away (when I just can't break away)

Oh young hearts run free

They'll never be hung up, hung up like my man and me, you and me

Ooh, young hearts, to yourself be true

Don't be no fool when love really don't love you, don't love you

(Saxophone solo)

(Repeat chorus and fade)


----------



## adrian

I just put Saturday Night Fever Soundtrack to play. I love short Fridays at work.


----------



## PhilM

Silver Hawk said:


> Sorry...can't allow this topic to die....disco will never die...
> 
> Candi Staton and "Young Hearts Run Free"; I love this song!
> 
> *Young Hearts Run Free *
> 
> *Candi Staton*
> 
> What's the sense in sharing, this one and only life
> 
> Endin' up, just another lost and lonely wife
> 
> You'll count up the years, and they will be filled with tears
> 
> Love only breaks up, to start over again
> 
> You'll get the baby, but you won't have your man
> 
> While he is busy loving every woman that he can, uh-huh
> 
> Say I'm gonna leave a hundred times a day
> 
> It's easier said than done
> 
> When you just can't break away (when you just can't break away)
> 
> Chorus:
> 
> Oh young hearts run free
> 
> Never be hung up, hung up like my man and me, my man and me
> 
> Ooh, young hearts, to yourself be true
> 
> Don't be no fool when love really don't love you, don't love you
> 
> It's high time now just one crack at life
> 
> Who wants to live in, in trouble and strife
> 
> My mind must be free, to learn all I can about me, uh-hmm
> 
> I'm gonna love me, for the rest of my days
> 
> Encourage the babies every time they say
> 
> "Self preservation is what's really going on today"
> 
> Say I'm gonna turn loose a thousand times a day
> 
> But how can I turn loose
> 
> When I just can't break away (when I just can't break away)
> 
> Oh young hearts run free
> 
> They'll never be hung up, hung up like my man and me, you and me
> 
> Ooh, young hearts, to yourself be true
> 
> Don't be no fool when love really don't love you, don't love you
> 
> (Saxophone solo)
> 
> (Repeat chorus and fade)


 Paul sorry but I have to blame you for the last few hours of my life, after seeing these lyrics I decided to dig out a few old CD's and been listening to Disco ever since

God know what my neighbours think....


----------



## JoT

I agree Paul it will never die ..... Disco was the music from my late teens early 20's

Here's my contribution ..... Yvonne Elliman "If I Can't Have You" ...... sigh ...... brings back many a memory

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/CZVUzho-nok?feature=oembed


----------



## colinryan

Odyssey's "Native New Yorker". I drove across the Brooklyn Bridge a couple of years ago into New York for the first time and this happened to come on the radio.

Even though I'm "just" 26, this is a style of music I appreciate.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/wCEmPnIJYes?feature=oembed


----------



## Nalu

A great thread!

Like Ron, I tend towards the soul/funk side of the disco world:

"Open Sesame" - Kool and the Gang, before they went totally pop/disco

"Disco Nights" - GQ, one hit wonders

"Fire!" - Ohio Players, never made a bad tune IMO

I'm sure the minute I hit "post", I'll think of a few more

JoT, thank you for asking about Bohannon. In the hit "Genius of Love" by the Tom Tom Club, they reference many soul/funk/reggae artists, one of whom is Bohannon. I never got the reference until now, thanks.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/1pSAsYz-z0c?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

Nalu said:


> A great thread!
> 
> Like Ron, I tend towards the soul/funk side of the disco world:
> 
> "Open Sesame" - Kool and the Gang, before they went totally pop/disco
> 
> "Disco Nights" - GQ, one hit wonders
> 
> "Fire!" - Ohio Players, never made a bad tune IMO
> 
> I'm sure the minute I hit "post", I'll think of a few more
> 
> JoT, thank you for asking about Bohannon. In the hit "Genius of Love" by the Tom Tom Club, they reference many soul/funk/reggae artists, one of whom is Bohannon. I never got the reference until now, thanks.


 Ohio Players .... now you are talking .... Pain, Pleasure and Ecstasy are in my CD rack somewhere sadly I am missing Climax .... story of my life but do have Fire and Honey

Colin, Bohannon was way ahead of his time IMO, his 1975 "South African Man" was a modest chart success in the UK (#22) and is the one that always sticks in my mind, for reasons I won't go into on here I don't think his 70's albums were re-released on CD but there are a couple of good compilation/best of CDs.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/XFDVvG7rncE?feature=oembed


----------



## Nalu

Now I understand even better! Thanks John, will put him in my Amazon wish list for my next order


----------



## squareleg

Come on! It's GOT to be 'I Feel Love' by Donna Summer. That Giorgio Moroder production... the guy INVENTED the genre.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/bHfrdQ8h2Pw?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

I preferred her 1975 .... Love To Love You Baby ... not so much of those nasty synthesiser thingys either

I have just found a clip on Youtube I haven't seen before, check out the dancers


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> I have just found a clip on Youtube I haven't seen before, check out the dancers


 Is that you in that white Lycra suit John?


----------



## Andy Hird

Anything by Sister Sledge...or Chic


----------



## JonW

Oh a disco track.... how about Ai No Coreda, by Quincy Jones?

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/fXmmWBzS-_o?feature=oembed


----------



## Stanford

How about this:


----------



## Silver Hawk

The O'Jays!!

Back Stabbers is one of my favourites from this group!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JoT

Now Archie Bell and the Drells ...... that's REAL music


----------



## PhilM

Finally had chance to dig out a couple


----------



## Silver Hawk

I'd forgotten just how good the O'Jays were.


----------



## JoT

This is turning into a favourite soul and disco not just disco .... not that I am complaining maybe a mod could change the title with Hawkey's permission?

Anyway .... Luther Ingram singing his biggest hit "live" not really it was recorded and edited to make it look live!


----------



## jasonm

JoT said:


> This is turning into a favourite soul and disco not just disco .... not that I am complaining maybe a mod could change the title with Hawkey's permission?


 Wadya say Hawkster?


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is turning into a favourite soul and disco not just disco .... not that I am complaining maybe a mod could change the title with Hawkey's permission?
> 
> Anyway .... Luther Ingram singing his biggest hit live:
> 
> If Loving You Is Wrong I Don't Want To Be Right
> 
> 
> 
> Wadya say Hawkster?
Click to expand...

I'm thinking about it...


----------



## Silver Hawk

S.O.S. Band


----------



## JoT

Andy Hird said:


> Anything by Sister Sledge...or Chic


 Sister Sledge now you are talking :yes:

"Lost in Music" from 1979

It was remixed and re-released in 1984

And a part video from 1984 worth watching

D - I - S - C - O will never die


----------



## mrteatime

grown men....disco....tight trousers!!!


----------



## MarkF

JoT said:


> D - I - S - C - O will never die


 Aaargh, don't set me off again, I don't suffer from tinnitus but Ottawan songs, going around my brain, D-I-S-C-O started it but I now suffer from this, it started a month ago


----------



## JoT

MarkF said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> D - I - S - C - O will never die
> 
> 
> 
> Aaargh, don't set me off again, I don't suffer from tinnitinitus but Ottawan songs, going around my brain, D-I-S-C-O started it but I now suffer from this, it started a month ago
Click to expand...

 I must admit that I am not a big fan of Euro-Disco ..... it is bloody catchy though


----------



## Silver Hawk

Have we had Stacy Lattisaw


----------



## BondandBigM

Big M and I are off down to our local 70's disco bar for a bit of 2-4-1 Thursday night fever

Got a few tunes on to get us in the mood

Starting off with a bit of TSOP - MSFB

Sylvester - Do ya wana Funk

Donna Summers - mega mix

Ohio Player - We got the Funk

The Commodores - Brick House

The Miracles - Love Machine

Kool and The Gang - She's a Bad Mamma Jamma

and to finish off

A Bee Gee's Mega Mix


----------



## JoT

Lenny Williams "Choosing You" from 1977 ..... probably best known as the lead singer for Tower of Power his solo albums much underrated IMO


----------



## Silver Hawk

I'd forgotten how good Sylvester was!

Was watching "Trading Places" with the kids the other night and it has Sylvester's "Do You Wanna Funk" in it....great!

He had some other great disco tracks as well like You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real).

RIP Sylvester (died in 1988 at the age of 40)

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/O5dhV_EQy4Y?feature=oembed


----------



## BondandBigM

Maybe a bit out there for some people


----------



## Stanford

How is it possible to feel old, and yet somehow rejuvenated, all at the same time?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Jeffrey Daniel of Shalamar ... I believe he taught Michael Jacko how to Moon Walk

Jeffrey Daniel of Shalamar moon walking on Tops of The Pops 1982...brilliant!


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Maybe a bit out there for some people


 Great clip Bond, they certainly broke the mould when they made Clinton

I am really "buzzing" tonight ... just got back from seeing George Benson at the RAH ..... man oh man is he brilliant, an hour and forty minute set with a mixture of soul/R&B and jazz guitar/jazz fusion. Just too good for words really.


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Great clip Bond :yes: they certainly broke the mould when they made Clinton
> 
> I am really "buzzing" tonight ... just got back from seeing George Benson at the RAH ..... man oh man is he brilliant an hour and forty minute set with a mixture of soul/R&B and jazz guitar/jazz fusion. Just too good for words really.


 George Benson !!!! now there is a real performer even if it is 80's I can only imagine he would have been awesome.


----------



## BondandBigM

Friday night again and Big M and I will be hitting the town later 

What about this, just like old boxers never loose the big punch he still sound good in this clip from the Jules Holland show a couple of years ago Edwin Starr "War"






and I fancy a bit of the Godfather before we go out






Have a Good Weekend

B.


----------



## BondandBigM

Off down Town to do a bit of "Dad Dancing" learned it all from this show

Brass Construction on Soul Train


----------



## SharkBike

Heard this for the first time in a long time a few months back and now I can't get enough of it...

Best of My Love - Emotions

How can you NOT dig THAT ****?

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/r3Rd33DvJ7w?feature=oembed


----------



## BondandBigM

Another classic that popped up

Stomp - Brothers Johnson


----------



## JoT

Disco Nights by GQ from 1979 .... at the end of the Disco era, a very good band who were unlucky with their timing .... there is a hint of early 80's R&B in this track IMO


----------



## Silver Hawk

The best topic on the forum!

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/LS2PQs_IRNk?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

This by Sister Sledge! I still listen to the album

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/mFXSnD8vy48?feature=oembed


----------



## Krispy

Now this is what I call a thread!!


----------



## PhilM

Donna Summer, I feel love!


----------



## Studsy76

Dj saved my life

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/GtfZbj4J71A?feature=oembed


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Crikey! Talk about a thread resurrection.... artytime:

One of my favourites from way back when was 'Get Down' by Gene Chandler, but I think my favourite disco track was a fairly recent one, and it always reminds me of my honeymoon in Antigua in 1993....they played this track constantly over there. It always gets people up dancing...'Hot hot hot' by Arrow.


----------



## stradacab

Ring my Bell Anita Ward

love the syndrums

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/vsBak0oCgdY?feature=oembed


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> Crikey! Talk about a thread resurrection.... artytime:
> 
> One of my favourites from way back when was 'Get Down' by Gene Chandler


 Now look what you've done I'm going to have to go and buy a record player.

:laugh: :laugh:

The Gene Chandler one had me thinking something Olympic. Took a bit of finding but found it eventually, turned out to be George and not Gene

:biggrin:






I can't believe I've carted this lot around for the last 40 or so years


----------



## Stan




----------



## martinzx

Edwin Starr... CONTACT.... 

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/PVaHvxqXp4c?feature=oembed


----------



## Roger the Dodger

....and remember Baccara....'Yes, Sir, I can boogie'...wasted a lot of time over prospective bints to this one....

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/32wDFCM7iSI?feature=oembed


----------



## handlehall

Disco and I don't really get on but I like this, if it is disco?


----------



## Lou61

Also not a massive fan of Disco, but this is a bit of fun and barking mad as well (missing the last 3 seconds though...).

Lou


----------



## stairpost

The hustle by Van Mccoy, always worth a dad dance 

And for pure class First choice - love thang.

I quite like the sultry Donna Summer one, love to love you?

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/0xWcyfIE-tk?feature=oembed


----------



## Silver Hawk




----------



## WRENCH




----------



## JoT

@Silver Hawk About time for a Disco revival 

I have cleaned up the thread, taken out the out of date emoticons and replaced the redundant youtube clips with current clips

Jimmy Bo Horne "Spank" :clap:

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/BkQz2bHwrOE?feature=oembed


----------



## Steve D UK

Last time I went to a disco with my wife there was this bloke there doing all sorts of moves - spinning round, moonwalking, backflips etc. The wife said "See that bloke dancing, he proposed to me 20 years ago - I turned him down". "Yeah, and it looks like he's still fooking celebrating" I replied. 

Dan Hartman. Instant replay.

Ten

Nine

Eight

Seven

Six

Five

Four

Three

Two

One

.....I forget the rest of the words...

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/jW-OfaiBs9k?feature=oembed


----------



## BlueKnight




----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> @Silver Hawk About time for a Disco revival


 @JoT Fancy seeing you here...just like old times, where is @Griff :laugh:

No need for a revival...Disco never went away :thumbs_up:


----------



## JoT

Steve D UK said:


> Last time I went to a disco with my wife there was this bloke there doing all sorts of moves - spinning round, moonwalking, backflips etc. The wife said "See that bloke dancing, he proposed to me 20 years ago - I turned him down". "Yeah, and it looks like he's still fooking celebrating" I replied.
> 
> Dan Hartman. Instant replay.
> 
> Ten
> 
> Nine
> 
> Eight
> 
> Seven
> 
> Six
> 
> Five
> 
> Four
> 
> Three
> 
> Two
> 
> One
> 
> .....I forget the rest of the words...


 Dan Hartman, One I had forgotten!


----------



## BondandBigM

For once a worthwhile thread revival






@JoT

Were you around the Boro when The Southern Cross, The Kirk which I seem to remember was laterly Martha's Vineyard and The Tall Tree's were in their heyday with Bernie Slave and some of his cronies propping up the bar. And the one on Yarm high street, the Cross Keys ??

And the Hit Man and Her at The Mall in Stockton

Happy Days

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob

@JoT You know of course, reviving an old thread...


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Were you around the Boro when The Southern Cross, The Kirk which I seem to remember was laterly Martha's Vineyard and The Tall Tree's were in their heyday with Bernie Slave and some of his cronies propping up the bar. And the one on Yarm high street, the Cross Keys ??
> 
> And the Hit Man and Her at The Mall in Stockton
> 
> Happy Days
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 @BondandBigM Yes I used to go to the Kirk, Tall Trees and The Mall now and then - but mainly used to slum it at the Incognito on Linthorpe Rd, Madison, Topdeck in Redcar and occasionally the Bongo! :biggrin: Used to go to Bennetts quite often in Slaggy Island played great music there and it was a very well appointed place, the owners spent a fortune fitting it out.

I have tried to remember where the Incognito was located, my best guess is above the Virgin Money shop, I seem to recall the bay window and the street entrance was where the ATM machine is ,,,, I think !!

and some George McRae for good measure!

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Zr-zADD3irw?feature=oembed


----------



## Chromejob

Nice, @JoT. I'll see your bet and raise you






Dig that drummer.


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> @BondandBigM Yes I used to go to the Kirk, Tall Trees and The Mall now and then - but mainly used to slum it at the Incognito on Linthorpe Rd, Madison, Topdeck in Redcar and occasionally the Bongo! :biggrin: Used to go to Bennetts quite often in Slaggy Island played great music there and it was a very well appointed place, the owners spent a fortune fitting it out.
> 
> I have tried to remember where the Incognito was located, my best guess is above the Virgin Money shop, I seem to recall the bay window and the street entrance was where the ATM machine is ,,,, I think !!
> 
> and some George McRae for good measure!


 Never really went into the Boro much but if we did there was one under the A66 flyover, can't remember the name and occasionally one up by the railway station entrance The Zetland ???

I probably asked this before

Did you tuck your jumper into your trousers as was the strange fashion only seen in Middlesbrough at the time

:laugh: :laugh:

Have we had Sylvester yet I can't be bothered to look back through all the replies.

:biggrin:


----------



## jsud2002

JoT said:


> @BondandBigM Yes I used to go to the Kirk, Tall Trees and The Mall now and then - but mainly used to slum it at the Incognito on Linthorpe Rd, Madison, Topdeck in Redcar and occasionally the Bongo! :biggrin:


 I was a DJ in the Top Deck but downstairs I did it around 93/94 and then again around 2001/2

The Mall at Stockton a couple if times a week as I got in for free and if we went out in Boro it was the wellington, old mint and wickers world where you could not breath as they loved their smoke machine.


----------



## Teg62x

Seriously.....disco!!!!

Watch you don't chip your nail varnish guys! 

With so many bikers on here where are all the old rockers??

:band:


----------



## KevG

Teg62x said:


> Seriously.....disco!!!!
> 
> Watch you don't chip your nail varnish guys!
> 
> With so many bikers on here where are all the old rockers??
> 
> :band:


 Present and still rockin :thumbs_up:


----------



## BondandBigM

Just listening to Craig Charles and he played an Edwin Starr tune which reminded me of this classic from back in my Disco Dancing days

:laugh: :laugh:






Just as an asides

Time to fess up, how many of you are old enough to be genuine Disco Dancers.

I remember being gutted to find out the lovely Janet had already seen Saturday Night Fever with some other lad a couple of nights I took her to the pictures to see it.



He worked in the bar at Prestwick Airport, another place I'm probably still not allowed in to.

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Time to fess up, how many of you are old enough to be genuine Disco Dancers.


 I am, but I hated it at the time.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

One of the great disco genres was 'The Sound of Philadelphia' and the greatest exponents were 'Mother, Father, Sister, Brother'.....hence 'TSOP' by 'MFSB'.....






...and also featured in 'Saturday Night Fever'....


----------



## RSR934

BondandBigM said:


> Just listening to Craig Charles and he played an Edwin Starr tune which reminded me of this classic from back in my Disco Dancing days
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as an asides
> 
> Time to fess up, how many of you are old enough to be genuine Disco Dancers.
> 
> I remember being gutted to find out the lovely Janet had already seen Saturday Night Fever with some other lad a couple of nights I took her to the pictures to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> He worked in the bar at Prestwick Airport, another place I'm probably still not allowed in to.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Forgive me for asking Bond, but was Prestwick Airport bar somewhere you frequented for anything other than waiting for a flight. Surely there must have been another bar or pub to visit.


----------



## BondandBigM

RSR934 said:


> Forgive me for asking Bond, but was Prestwick Airport bar somewhere you frequented for anything other than waiting for a flight. Surely there must have been another bar or pub to visit.


 Absolutely not, it was the place to be back in the day even if you weren't travelling. At the time like the bar they also had a restaurant that was open 24hrs to the general public, it was always busy and a popular place to meet up after a bit of disco dancing.

:biggrin:


----------



## RSR934

I was never in to disco. I can remember them when I watch the old ToTP's, but this one sticks in my mind. I remember my mam always had the radio on full blast. I think I have a little more appreciation for this sort of music now oddly enough. I was in to punk music when I was a kid, moved on to metal when I was about 16, never looked back or listened to anything else until I was in my 40's. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

:band:


----------



## Turpinr

Not disco but my favourite dance record. I hope i never get to old to dance to this.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hues Corporation and 'Rock the Boat'...

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/iKr9wZpjBqE?feature=oembed

and maybe not quite 'Disco', but I loved 'Low Rider' by War..


----------



## Roger the Dodger

And who remembers the Fatback Band?.....Wicky Wacky and the Spanish Hustle were favourites.


----------



## Turpinr

Roger the Dodger said:


> And who remembers the Fatback Band?.....Wicky Wacky and the Spanish Hustle were favourites.


 I remember those well. I loved funk, soul, jazz funk, northern soul, ska and reggae even though by the mid 70's i was a greaser, wearing a tassled leather and riding motorbikes. I couldnt stand rock music apart from Jimmi Hendrix






1975 was a great year for music


----------



## BondandBigM

I saw loads of the big groups back in the 70's, Deep Purple and all the spin offs, Rainbow, Ian Gillian Band, Pace Ashton & Lord, Sabbath at their height with Ozzie, Status Quo a couple of times, pretty much the last UK concert of the original Lynard Skinard, a bit of punk with Stiff Little Fingers and so on.

But here's the rub

You turned up in an old Levi or Biker jacket and froze your arse off getting there on a stinky two stroke Yam and the girls were pimpley, sweaty and and smelt of Eau De wet leather.

Then I went to a disco one night and the girls were top dollar, wore Wonder Bra's, bought a 3.0 Ghia Capri and some decent threads, got my hair cut, had a shave, job was a good un.

Never looked back since

:laugh: :laugh:

Just an asides and it will upset many, back in the day Queen were possibly the worst sounding band I ever heard, they were terrible

:huh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I used to like the instrumental title track 'Machine Gun' from the Commadores debut album....I used to have it on repeat in my 'Pye' auto reverse cassette player in my mini van...I never had an 8 track.















Other favourite tracks off that album included 'Bump', 'I Feel Sanctified' and 'Rapid Fire', another instrumental. This was when synthesisers were just coming into being and I suppose these tracks were more funk than disco.


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> I used to like the instrumental title track 'Machine Gun' from the Commadores debut album....I used to have it on repeat in my 'Pye' auto reverse cassette player in my mini van...I never had an 8 track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other favourite tracks off that album included 'Bump', 'I Feel Sanctified' and 'Rapid Fire', another instrumental. This was when synthesisers were just coming into being and I suppose these tracks were more funk than disco.


 The devinitive Commodores track


----------



## Turpinr

Roger the Dodger said:


> I used to like the instrumental title track 'Machine Gun' from the Commadores debut album....I used to have it on repeat in my 'Pye' auto reverse cassette player in my mini van...I never had an 8 track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other favourite tracks off that album included 'Bump', 'I Feel Sanctified' and 'Rapid Fire', another instrumental. This was when synthesisers were just coming into being and I suppose these tracks were more funk than disco.


 Machine gun is a good call :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT

Sister Sledge "Lost in Music" from a 1984 TOTP when the song was re-released during the short-lived disco "revival" of that year


----------



## JoT

Something a bit different from 1977, is it Disco? It was certainly played in disco nightclubs around Teesside

Supermax "Lovemachine"

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/4k8_ovKgIWo?feature=oembed


----------



## Cassie-O

Love Sir Elton, so it would have to be this. Don't know if you would class it as real disco though. :king:






Really enjoy a listen to this aswell. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou61




----------



## CTZ

Just past the 70's but I still like it a lot (1981)

http://Funkin' For Jamaica [URL=https://g]https://g.co/kgs/12eGs2[/URL]


----------



## BondandBigM

A bit of a thread revival and back on track, no pun intended, mainly as Craig Charles just mentioned him.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/uMgA49Q-cpY?feature=oembed


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of a thread revival and back on track, no pun intended, mainly as Craig Charles just mentioned him.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Good call, Bond...here are a couple more from him....


----------



## BondandBigM

If you like to do a bit of Sunday afternoon disco dancing with a modern twist you could do worse than have a listen to this guys back catalogue.

The weather has taken a turn for the better so we'll be out in the garden later spinning around with a few Jager Bombs.

There might even be a fire but at this stage in the proceedings that could be fraught with danger

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:










Enjoy

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


>


 Can I just ask a question, Bond...and I hope you won't get offended, but why are the 'mood' lights on yout telly round the edge? Surely they're supposed hidden on the back to provide 'ambient' lighting on the wall behind?

[IMG alt="Image result for TV mood lights" data-ratio="100.00"]https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1kFj_KFXXXXbiXpXXq6xXFXXXG/BASON-USB-Powered-RGB-LED-TV-Monitor-Backlighting-LED-mood-Light-for-32-40-43-48.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## martinzx




----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> Can I just ask a question, Bond...and I hope you won't get offended, but why are the 'mood' lights on yout telly round the edge? Surely they're supposed hidden on the back to provide 'ambient' lighting on the wall behind?


 Big M bought them, I just stuck them on where I was told to. And as per usual I was half cut at the time.

Hey Ho

If we were normal grumpy old foggies there wouldn't be any fun

Or disco dancing in our pants !!!

:biggrin:



martinzx said:


>


 Classic !!!

I have a superb Donna Summers mix on my phone. Played it all holiday, after a fortnight the couple in the apartment next to us were giving me funny looks when I was dancing around on the patio and Big M resorted to foul language.

"Not that fecking song again haven't you got something else"

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## martinzx




----------



## stdape

Must admit never into Disco Music, but Boney M were good, shame the bloke thought he was the main person, might have gone on longer.


----------



## martinzx




----------



## martinzx




----------



## martinzx




----------



## martinzx




----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> If we were normal grumpy old foggies there wouldn't be any fun
> 
> Or disco dancing in our pants !!!
> 
> :biggrin:


 I do wish you hadn't mentioned that.....I now have a terrifying image in my mind and a little bit of sick has just popped into my mouth........


----------



## Steve D UK

What about Disco-Tex and the Sex-O-Lettes - Get Dancin'.

Dig those funky moves! :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

Craig Charles has a slot on Radio 2 now as well as his funk and soul set on Radio 6

Some classic numbers tonight


----------



## Roger the Dodger




----------



## JoT

Isaac Hayes does disco - "Disco Connection" originally released 1976


----------



## Roger the Dodger

JoT said:


> Isaac Hayes does disco - "Disco Connection" originally released 1976


 The black 'Brutus' fitted shirt, 30" black 'loons', Brut aftershave, and a crushed velvet jacket are suddenly springing to mind..... :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

Craig was on point last night


----------



## BondandBigM

Disco or a bit of Funk, some Northern Soul ???

Who knows but once again tonight Craig is bang on point with his tunes and much Big M's dismay he has me doing a bit of Dad Dancing in my front room

:biggrin:


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Disco or a bit of Funk, some Northern Soul ???
> 
> Who knows but once again tonight Craig is bang on point with his tunes and much Big M's dismay he has me doing a bit of Dad Dancing in my front room
> 
> :biggrin:


 It was certainly played in discos back in the day, I remember it well at the Top Deck in Redcar :laugh:

I think the genre was called Afrobeat or something like that but disco enough for me!


----------



## Caller.

I always liked the Brothers Johnson, who were a little out of the norm. Strawberry letter 23 was a huge favourite of mine at the time. But I never went to disco's for the music...….


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## BondandBigM

In our minds when Big M and I walk into a club.










Sadly these days the reality is slightly different. I could post the video but..........

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

Fill your boots






Some classic Disco in this


----------



## lovingtheclock

I could post a thousand 70s and 80s disco songs that I love, this is one of my favourites






[


----------



## BondandBigM

Often forgotten is the man behind the song.

Moroder ...... Georgio Moroder

A classic disco number ??






I think so


----------



## Alpha550t

BondandBigM said:


> Often forgotten is the man behind the song.
> 
> Moroder ...... Georgio Moroder
> 
> A classic disco number ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so


 I've got this 45 single somewhere, along with dozens of other 'proper' songs from that era.


----------



## BondandBigM

Alpha550t said:


> I've got this 45 single somewhere, along with dozens of other 'proper' songs from that era.


 I've still got boxes and boxes of 12" singles from the 70's & early 80's that I've carted around all over the place.

Here's another couple that randomly popped into my mind.


----------



## Nigelp

Disco? I've just realised im one of the younger members. Feel quiet good now. Disco had gone by my time. I was never keen on night clubs. I think the closest I can get to Disco is later Michael Jackson.


----------



## BondandBigM

I've lost track (no pun intended)

Have we had Edwin Starr already






or
















Anyway I'm giving up garden disco dancing it's getting far to dangerous these days.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


>


 I've got this Ohio Players album in my box


----------



## BondandBigM

This bloke is old school, a basic set up with a couple of turntables and great selection of tunes.






His YouTube channel is worth a visit


----------



## Alpha550t

BondandBigM said:


> This bloke is old school, a basic set up with a couple of turntables and great selection of tunes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His YouTube channel is worth a visit


 Me and my mate had a mobile disco for a couple of years many moons ago. Not as flash as this bloke, but it was good crack.

I'm sure we only charged £12 for the night.


----------



## WRENCH

That hair ! :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## Roger the Dodger




----------



## Roger the Dodger

From the closing scenes of the first 'Inbetweeners' film...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just heard on TV and bought back a few memories


----------



## BondandBigM

A few V&RB's and a bit of disco dancing in the front room tonight, hopefully I won't end up in hospital again !!

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

I thought I'd resurrect this thread again with this






Great sound track and a picture montage of who's who from these days.

How many names can you get, Big M and I are stuck (arguing about) on a couple.

Particularly the girls that Rod Stewart is sat with.

Answers on a postcard please.

:biggrin:


----------



## midnitemo

I was firmly in the greasy biker/hippy camp while disco was going on but i wasn't averse to watching the girls dance to it at my local youth club , personal favourites being , "Yes sir I can boogie" by Baccarat , "Red light spells danger" by Billy Ocean and "The Night" by Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Particularly the girls that Rod Stewart is sat with.


 Heart? Nancy and Ann Wilson?


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Heart? Nancy and Ann Wilson?


 Big M thinks the blond girl he is sat with was his first wife Alana Hamilton ??


----------



## rhaythorne

You might like to check out the funky Afrobeat sounds on the "Africa Airways" series of compilation albums from Africa Seven Records.


----------



## BondandBigM

I think I've posted this bloke before, proper old school vynal DJ, his latest






Enjoy


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## BondandBigM

Outstanding

Not a phrase I use but....


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Outstanding
> 
> Not a phrase I use but....


 Good to see Levert and Williams both in their early 70's here, I would have loved to have seen them live


----------



## rolexgirl

The Disco era looks like so much fun with a lot of good music, surprising it didn't last longer


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## WRENCH

Meanwhile in the 21st century.


----------



## JoT

WRENCH said:


> Meanwhile in the 21st century.


 Not Disco and she sings down her nose or something, not a patch on the Isley Brothers :biggrin:



rolexgirl said:


> The Disco era looks like so much fun with a lot of good music, surprising it didn't last longer


 It was fun in a tough decade, the punk movement brought it to a screeching halt although it did have a short revival in the early 80's

Hamilton Bohannon: South African Man

Classic disco funk and one of the coolest tracks of all time


----------



## WRENCH

JoT said:


> Not Disco and she sings down her nose or something, not a patch on the Isley Brothers


 I know that. But it's being pushed as part of the 2020's disco revival movement amongst many other similar offerings possibly in an attempt to kickstart the nightclub scene (post pandemic) for the under 60's. :laughing2dw: I religiously make a point of listening to three things (musical) every day, they are either new, or new to me. It doesn't mean I like it, but otherwise I wouldn't know. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Meanwhile in the 21st century.


 It must be a while since you've been clubbing that's nothing like what you'll hear in clubs today.










Try a bit of funky house music with your Porn Star Martinis






:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> It must be a while since you've been clubbing that's nothing like what you'll hear in clubs today.


 That's current. It depends what's being pushed where, and at what venue. Music A & R men make the the BS on Kickstarter projects look tame. :laughing2dw:

Jebus, we're arguing about disco music now. :sign_wtf:

Here's some hill country blues with funk overtones.


----------



## JoT

WRENCH said:


> That's current. It depends what's being pushed where, and at what venue. Music A & R men make the the BS on Kickstarter projects look tame. :laughing2dw:
> 
> Jebus, we're arguing about disco music now. :sign_wtf:
> 
> Here's some hill country blues with funk overtones.


 That's not Disco either

:sign_question:

More Disco Funk from Bohannon


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## Lou61

Can't remember if I posted this before. What a tune. Think Chaka Khan sort of covered the main groove fairly recently.


----------



## BondandBigM

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/PVaHvxqXp4c?feature=oembed


----------



## peter56

Another brick in the wall (If you can count that as Disco?)


----------



## BondandBigM

peter56 said:


> Another brick in the wall (If you can count that as Disco?)


 No.......

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Thread title

"Favourite Disco Number"

Here's a subtle hint as to what's required.

:biggrin:

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/uMgA49Q-cpY?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

Time for some Sister Sledge !

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/e1IkdZIdCP8?feature=oembed


----------



## JoT

And some Chic Everybody Dance

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/aKmJxpKKvYM?feature=oembed


----------



## AP3

I like those disco musics but I'm not the best dancer, not the worst either. I can only dance to the slow beat such as Don't throw it all away, How deep is your love and a few more.


----------



## BondandBigM

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/4Rje_J0EKUY?feature=oembed

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/aWKRLQyG5fI?feature=oembed

Not strictly Disco but hey ho


----------



## Q.Lotte

JoT said:


> the punk movement brought it to a screeching halt


 Thank goodness! :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Q.Lotte said:


> Thank goodness! :laughing2dw:


 For,


----------



## Q.Lotte

WRENCH said:


> For,


 Wilko! Now THAT's music for dancing!


----------



## WRENCH

This has stood the test of time with some decent remixes and covers.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/QilYy09A-dI?feature=oembed


----------



## chas g

I would love to watch a video of you all dancing to some disco music on the same floor.

I bet it would be a real hoot. :biggrin:


----------



## JoT

Be warned this thread is close to the heart of some on here including ME! Hijack it at your peril !! :evil9kf:


----------



## chas g

JoT said:


> Be warned this thread is close to the heart of some on here including ME! Hijack it at your peril !! :evil9kf:


 Feel free to delete my post I wouldn't want to hijack this thread or upset anybody.


----------



## JoT

chas g said:


> Feel free to delete my post I wouldn't want to hijack this thread or upset anybody.


 They know who they are!


----------



## BondandBigM

chas g said:


> I would love to watch a video of you all dancing to some disco music on the same floor.
> 
> I bet it would be a real hoot. :biggrin:


 Geriatric Disco Dancing

We do it every weekend

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Geriatric Disco Dancing
> 
> We do it every weekend
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 A perennial favourite :biggrin: na na na na na na naa

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/IeqtAB1WgEw?feature=oembed


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> A perennial favourite :biggrin: na na na na na na naa
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/IeqtAB1WgEw?feature=oembed


 https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/i6TZ08gBgls?feature=oembed

Happy days

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------

